# "Best value" iPod line out cable dock?



## dancekat59

Looking for recommendations for a "best value" on an iPod line out cable dock.
 - ALO Cryo?
 - Qables?
 - ZYCable? (from Head-Direct)
 - others???

 Thanks.


----------



## OverlordXenu

I would say the cheapest one you could find, that has good build quality.


----------



## IPodPJ

Qables makes excellent LODs. My Silvercab made a huge improvement over a generic one.

 With that said, having been down the portable road already, I would never invest money in it again. Home systems are just so much better. However, I would not have known about good home equipment unless I had gone down the portable path first.


----------



## OverlordXenu

On the contrary, I had a SilverCab and I thought it was a complete waste of money.


----------



## RLembke

I recently purchased one of microshar's lineout cables off of eBay. Very reasonable (~$35) and a marked improvement in SQ out of my Touch. I have no other LODs to compare it to but the build quality is good and it is a step up in quality from the headphone out...so I'm happy.


----------



## NeObliviscaris

Even some of the DIY guys, StevenKelby who made mine, I think it was def worth the money, he was a nice guy, and the cable is wonderful!


----------



## barqy

honestly, save your money from buying botique LOD, not worth the $

 DIY for 1/100th of the cost:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/how...nector-212740/



 good luck!


 PS: if you must, id buy from qables if you wanan go that route, hans is a great guy.


----------



## Fungi

Anything over $30 is pushing it IMO.


----------



## htbyron

I posted a WTB thread, and got some responses from DIYers here. Only one came in near $30, however, which was all I was willing to spend. It's fine -- not fancy, but decently made and does the job. There seems to be a big gap in the market for LODs at a reasonable price. I would try the WTB route and see what kind of offers you get.


----------



## dancekat59

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. I'm definitely not a DIY-er as I've never owned or used a soldering gun. ;o) There's so many options and price levels that it makes it hard for me to make a decision... <sigh>


----------



## chouman

Turbo is another one to look at. He has a price level somewhere in between the ones mentioned so far and I find his work solid.


----------



## jgonino

Warrior05 of S^2 audio makes some nice LOD's at a fair price. Send him a pm.


----------



## barqy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chouman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Turbo is another one to look at. He has a price level somewhere in between the ones mentioned so far and I find his work solid._

 

turbo charges $45-$50 for a silver plated copper wire (SPC) dock!
 -a bit pricy for spc wire 


 go with warrior05, his work is fantastic! (From the pix ive seen)


----------



## hotber

I got mine here. It was more than $30 though. Great quality and excellent sounding. Matches my black iPod too!


----------



## dgbiker1

Blue Jeans needs to get into the LOD biz!


----------



## trekker140

I would second the recommendation to look around on ebay; there are some great values and cables to be found there.


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jgonino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Warrior05 of S^2 audio makes some nice LOD's at a fair price. Send him a pm._

 


 X2


----------



## monolith

I would suggest stevenkelby. He's made me two in the past and they've been excellent.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Having made quite a few LOD's, I can understand the prices of a few...but overall I think it is more expensive than it needs be. 

 I can tell you that I can finish 2-3 mini-mini braided cables in the time to make 1 LOD. The removing of pins takes time and soldering stranded cables onto those tiny pins is pretty difficult by comparison. You need to score the pins with some sand paper before you solder or they will not stick with solder well. 

 I literally spent 3 hours to get my very short 5 conductor LOD just perfect with a VERY tight braid. I should post pics...anyways....it doesn't take me nearly as long to do one now!

 BTW: Those Solid core silver cables are the easiest to solder together and I have no idea why they cost so much. 

 Also, you should know that the Microshar cables do not have the other pins removed, use very small laquer coated conductors, and use a commonly availible cable. They are very easy to make. Mine fell apart and I found all of this out. That was motivation for me to start making my own and for friends.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having made quite a few LOD's, I can understand the prices of a few...but overall I think it is more expensive than it needs be. 

 I can tell you that I can finish 2-3 mini-mini braided cables in the time to make 1 LOD. The removing of pins takes time and soldering stranded cables onto those tiny pins is pretty difficult by comparison. You need to score the pins with some sand paper before you solder or they will not stick with solder well. 

 I literally spent 3 hours to get my very short 5 conductor LOD just perfect with a VERY tight braid. I should post pics...anyways....it doesn't take me nearly as long to do one now!

 BTW: Those Solid core silver cables are the easiest to solder together and I have no idea why they cost so much. 

 Also, you should know that the Microshar cables do not have the other pins removed, use very small laquer coated conductors, and use a commonly availible cable. They are very easy to make. Mine fell apart and I found all of this out. That was motivation for me to start making my own and for friends._

 

Does this post follow the need of the OP?
 He need suggestions, not how to do it or how much it cost or how you do that.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

*stevenkelby*, hands down. I would choose him over any major cable business/company any day.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Lil' Knight, 

 I was just trying to make a point about the costs and say that the best value was in making one himself/herself.


----------



## Caution

I find it amusing how barqy recommends other DIY'ers cables when he sells his own awesome cables for cheap as well :O! You are just too modest barqy


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Caution* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find it amusing how barqy recommends other DIY'ers cables when he sells his own awesome cables for cheap as well :O! You are just too modest barqy _

 

Is that called honesty? Yeah right. Bargy doesn't have any clue of professional ethics, at all. He did not learned that in school. His comments speak for it self. He can fool some of you. Not me.


 Heavy Metal, all the way!!

 TURBO


----------



## MoNelly

If you already have a decent mini-to-mini cable consider a SendStation Line Out USB. I like it because it lets me use a short, quality Cardas mini-to-mini cable with my portable amp, and then use a longer (and cheaper) mini-to-mini cable to connect my iPod to my car stereo. 

SendStation - Products - PocketDock Line Out USB

 At $30 it's not dirt cheap, but it serves multiple purposes for me and it clearly sounds better than amping from the headphone jack. That said, I can't offer a SQ comparison to some of the LODs listed here.


----------



## -=Germania=-

$30 is what LODs should be at. 

 The parts cost is ~$15 all told. Then add $15 for labor = $30


----------



## babi12

Sorry for asking noob Qn:
 Why do we need Line Out? Why can't use existing earphone out?
 If Line Out is connected to headphone straight-away, will it produce better SQ? If yes, why?


----------



## HarryTipper

From what I know using a LOD bypasses some crappy parts such as the internal amp so you get a much cleaner sound but is only suitable if you have an external amp so you can control the volume.

 I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ratdog

The Head Direct ZY ZN7 seems to be a great deal at $30. Can anyone comment on the quality of the wires and IC? I'm thinking about getting one to pair with a ipod and iBasso D2 Boa.


Head-Direct.com


----------



## ralfale

Guys 

 Quick check. Purely in terms of SQ, is DIY cables comparable or even better than more common brands ones like ALO?


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ralfale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys 

 Quick check. Purely in terms of SQ, is DIY cables comparable or even better than more common brands ones like ALO?_

 

From my experience, definitely. I'm going to purchase cables only from DIY folk from now on, because to me it's the best harmony of price and performance.


----------



## ralfale

Any particular model for silver lod you will recommend?


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ralfale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys 

 Quick check. Purely in terms of SQ, is DIY cables comparable or even better than more common brands ones like ALO?_

 

Depends who's making them. If I hacked one together the build quality would probably be a lot worse than that of an experienced builder. 

 However, companies like ALO are just that: DIY by experienced builders. There's no reason an experienced cable maker like stevenkelby (for example) can't make equally if not more solid cables. 

 In terms of SQ, if you string the same wire between the same two points with the same materials at both ends, I don't see how they'd be different (notwithstanding the fact that they wouldn't change SQ anyway because they're cables).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ralfale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any particular model for silver lod you will recommend?_

 

Contact stevenkelby or barqy. I've seen silver cables made by both of them. I'm sure others make them too. I can personally vouch for the quality of stevenkelby's work.


----------



## slowth

ooh DIY silver cables.. i'll check them out!!

 so qables good? i was looking at the silvercab pro.. which has 1%gold.. any idea how much difference that makes?


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slowth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ooh DIY silver cables.. i'll check them out!!

 so qables good? i was looking at the silvercab pro.. which has 1%gold.. any idea how much difference that makes?_

 

Audibly? None.


----------



## Bencrest

I got a very cheap LOD cable from 'wemakeamp' on eBay, which is a Hong Kong 'built' cable, featuring Canare cable, with 'Golden Gun' 24K gold plug at the mini end.

 I paid the BIN price, and IIRC paid about £7 inc P&P to the UK (about $14). However, if you win an auction rather than using BIN, I'm sure you can get them for more like $6.

 In my opinion, at that price point, DIY becomes obsolete for all but cosmetic, specific size / length, and 'reward of building your own cable' reasons.


----------



## leqin

I've been looking at buying a line out dock cable for a while, but in the vast majority of cases the prices being asked seem ridiculous. The recent acquisition of a RSA Hornet care of eBay spurred me on even more and I happened upon what imho must be just about the best option available, especially if you don't want to be lugging around a lump of cable snaking out of your pocket.

IPOD LINE OUT DOCK WITH CABLE & PLUG (BLACK COLOR) on eBay, also Other, Audio Cables Connectors, A V Accessories Cables, Consumer Electronics (end time 18-Jul-08 02:24:19 BST)

 Its from AW Audio Accessory in Hong Kong and it cost me £17 ($33) inc postage as a buy it now and, although I've bought many things on eBay that have been a absolute bargain, this is one that really does put a great big smile on my face because it is perfect workmanship at a very fare price and the international delivery took less than a week.


----------



## oicdn

Punnisher makes a ridiculous LOD. Also, Turbo makes a great one, which i swore by until I got Punnishers. Support your DIY scene.

 As far as commercial variants go, Qables and ALO....support your sponsors, lol.


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Punnisher makes a ridiculous LOD. Also, Turbo makes a great one, which i swore by until I got Punnishers. Support your DIY scene.

 As far as commercial variants go, Qables and ALO....support your sponsors, lol._

 

I assume by ridiculous you mean awsome?
 I have one of Punnisher's low profile LOD made of great quality. They are the ones to get for a truly portable system.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Yeah, ridiculously awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## Nemi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ratdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Head Direct ZY ZN7 seems to be a great deal at $30. Can anyone comment on the quality of the wires and IC? I'm thinking about getting one to pair with a ipod and iBasso D2 Boa.


Head-Direct.com_

 


 I bought one of these guys... couldn't ask for more. very high quality build, good sound, looks snazzy. Best deal outside of DIYers


----------



## WaxMan

barqy makes great cables...good DIYer too! takes pride in his work, and you can definately tell-definately worth checking out in my opinion! PM him and ask about his iPod LOD's.


----------



## jma790

I raise another hand in favor of Stevenkelby's work, he does products with excellent quality and he is a superb seller!! He might give you a nice surprise when you buy from him.
 If every seller in the world would be like him, the world would be a better place!
 Really, PM him and he will kindly answer any question you could have.


----------



## awwan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dancekat59* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for everyone's suggestions. I'm definitely not a DIY-er as I've never owned or used a soldering gun. ;o) There's so many options and price levels that it makes it hard for me to make a decision... <sigh>_

 

Hi, I have some ipod line out dock with cable, you can click this link to our ebay store : eBay Store - AW Audio accessory: Portable Audio accessory

 If you have any question, please let me know.
 Thanks
 Andrew


----------



## nick_charles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *awwan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, I have some ipod line out dock with cable, you can click this link to our ebay store : eBay Store - AW Audio accessory: Portable Audio accessory

 If you have any question, please let me know.
 Thanks
 Andrew_

 

I am not sure if you are allowed to promote your own products in one of these threads especially if you are a member of the trade ?

 Having said that , I have one of your ipod line out docks and it works wonderfully.


----------



## buddhashenglong

Can you guys post more pix so we can hear the difference?


----------



## Ted Goldie

I also have bought several cables from Barqy and am very satisfied. He is a great guy who makes excellent cables. I would not hesitate to contact him and get him to custom make some cables for you. One of the best values for the money in my opinion.


----------



## Mr_Junesequa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having made quite a few LOD's, I can understand the prices of a few...but overall I think it is more expensive than it needs be. 

 I can tell you that I can finish 2-3 mini-mini braided cables in the time to make 1 LOD. The removing of pins takes time and soldering stranded cables onto those tiny pins is pretty difficult by comparison. You need to score the pins with some sand paper before you solder or they will not stick with solder well. 

 I literally spent 3 hours to get my very short 5 conductor LOD just perfect with a VERY tight braid. I should post pics...anyways....it doesn't take me nearly as long to do one now!

 BTW: Those Solid core silver cables are the easiest to solder together and I have no idea why they cost so much. 

 Also, you should know that the Microshar cables do not have the other pins removed, use very small laquer coated conductors, and use a commonly availible cable. They are very easy to make. Mine fell apart and I found all of this out. That was motivation for me to start making my own and for friends._

 

you must be the coolest chick on the planet. I wish i knew how to make an lod


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr_Junesequa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I wish i knew how to make an lod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Did you try it before?


----------



## Moontan13

Ghetto solution: $15 ebay no-name chinese RF car dock. I tried this thing with a Sony cassette adapter, then took it out of the car and used it as a stand-alone LOD with my home stereo. Works great.


----------



## Zombie_X

I make LOD for people. I'm not sure if I can advertise but... I wont since I don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## troy.chambers

I've been torn between getting something high end and a cheapo line out adapter. I have a middle of the road setup, and want something in that range for hooking up my iPod. Found the CableJive +USB Line Out Cable, and it arrived last week. By no stretch a hi-fi solution, but does the trick for me. I generally don't use the USB part with my home stereo, but is nice to have if I want to charge at the same time I'm listening.

CableJive: +USB Line Out Cable for iPod & iPhone


----------

